# Olympics Shenanigans: NBC catches Shaun White, coach having vulgar chat before gold



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

http://sports.yahoo.com/olympics/van...urn=oly,220425

Quote:

Shaun White's gold-medal coronation in the halfpipe finals at the Winter Olympics was marred Wednesday by vulgar statements made by coach Bud Keene and aired on NBC live to the East Coast before White's final run. White was the last to go, but since nobody had beat his score from the first round, he was the automatic winner. There was much joy and celebration atop the run, as there should have been. Unfortunately, a few of those words were picked up by NBC cameras.
I did happen to be watching and I admit I giggled.









They should give people some warning when the cameras are live


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Hey it's a private conversation.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Yeah, I saw it, and honestly, I didn't even notice the swearing. *Until* the commenters said something about it. This was pretty late at night.

I also don't think it "marred" anything. Seriously? A couple of swear words from a very happy and excited coach somehow takes away from that amazing run? Not in my opinion.

I actually laughed at the conversation, because it was abundantly clear they didn't have any idea they were live, and they just sounded so happy, and thrilled, that it made me smile.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AdinaL* 
I actually laughed at the conversation, because it was abundantly clear they didn't have any idea they were live, and they just sounded so happy, and thrilled, that it made me smile.

Me too! I laughed, they should have told them they were live or just get out of their faces.


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

Tempest in a teapot.









The only thing that irked me about that was the network apologizing on behalf of the coach for his words. They should have been apologizing for their own actions -- for broadcasting what was obviously a private conversation. He didn't do anything wrong. He was talking directly to one person who happens to be an adult and fully capable of hearing a few swear words!


----------



## CrunchyChristianMama (Dec 5, 2008)

My DH (who's an attorney and used to work for someone who used to work for the Ethics Committee) laughed when he heard it. He said, "that little live button in the top corner there just cost them a few thousand dollars!" Oops!


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

I think the language could have been much worse, so I totally think NBC got lucky with what he said vs. what he could have said


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

It seems like there are different rules for the snowboarders.

I think people would be angry if a track and field person was doing air guitar during the national anthem.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

I wouldn't care, but then, that's me.

Snowboarding is a fringe sport, always has been. I am still sort of surprised it is in the Olympics. Glad, 'cause I love watching it, but still. And yeah, the boarders aren't exactly country club tennis players.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AdinaL* 
And yeah, the boarders aren't exactly country club tennis players.









I think that is why people love them.

But the tennis players have MUCH worse language.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Ha! Do they?


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I never knew there was such a large amount of tennis tantrums on youtube.









I was thinking, "Heh I will find a video full of bleeps that would be funny" but they I didn't see one bleeped. It would probably be naughty to link a video full of obscenities.


----------



## Peacemamalove (Jun 7, 2006)

oh my!


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abimommy* 
It seems like there are different rules for the snowboarders.

I think people would be angry if a track and field person was doing air guitar during the national anthem.









I saw that and really thought that was strange. In a, "I wonder if people are going to coplain and Target will drop his clothes" sort of way.


----------



## Freedom~Mama (Apr 6, 2008)

Lol that is kind of funny.


----------

